# How to use USIM



## alexander.deg (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi.
I have bought a used LG E300 laptop, and when I removed the battery I spotted a USIM-card slot, with a USIM-card inside. Now I wonder, can I use the card to connect to the Internet anywhere, or this laptop has a sticker on the front saying 
3G+ 
INSIDE 
Anytime, Anywhere​


----------



## panther_j (Sep 28, 2010)

have you checked under network devices to see if there is a mobile card installed


----------



## alexander.deg (Jul 12, 2010)

Where do you find Network devices in Windows 7?


----------



## stylishjm (Sep 29, 2010)

my computer icon > right click > properties > device manager > network adaptors
should have some sort of device like WWAN 3G HSPA adaptor


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you have to have a cellular service and pay for it to get a connection, I think you skipped that part. :smile:


----------



## alexander.deg (Jul 12, 2010)

A marvell yukon thingie is the only one i don't really know what it stands for. Could that be it?


----------

